# Nagios CPU stats script



## AndyUKG (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi forum,

Does anyone know of any Nagios plugins for giving CPU info such as I/O wait etc.? There are many about for other Unixes and Linux but the only one I came across for FreeBSD relies upon the now defunct bsdsar.

Or how can I get this from the command line in order to create my own script? vmstat doesn't provide I/O wait for example so isn't what I*'*m after.

*T*hanks in advance, Andy.


----------



## AndyUKG (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok, iostat provides all the CPU info I was after so I'll use that...


----------

